# custom bow pics



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Here are some pics of my bow. Just gotta get the money together to get my custom JIM POSTEN stabalizer to go with it.:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## baileys dad (Jun 22, 2006)

*Aaawwhhssoommmmm*

Never thought of air brushing. That is too cool. Maybe a big buck or fita target would look great also. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice paintings - looks awesome


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

that's cool!!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Looks sweet Troy.


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Great Looking Air Brushed Bow, if I could ask how much did it cost? I was looking into having a bow air brushed in a Predator Fall Gray Camo and it was a lot more than I could afford. Almost what I paid for a used bow including the S&H each way and a 2 month wait as busy as this air brusher was.

If you could advise as to the cost for what you had done??? And did they use a flexible paint?

Thnaks,
LFM


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice! That looks excellent... 

I miss shooting... :-(


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Thats beautiful detailing. I'd want about a million coats of epoxy clear to cover that for protection:wink:


----------



## bryangess (Jul 20, 2008)

That is sweet !!!!


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

coool. But it ain't green!!!!

Here's mine from a couple years back on my crossbow.


----------

